# Real life Dr. Frankenstein



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ission-create-living-mind-inside-machine.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Clearly this man has learned nothing from watching horror movies If he creates something more intelligent than we are, it may not want us to catch up.

I can see the appeal of this type of work from a scientist's point of view, but he's absolutely right that a successful outcome brings with it a host of ethical issues that need to be considered.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think....Therefore IBM.


Did this guy even SEE The Matrix?! Or Demon Seed? Or 2001 A Space Odyssey? Or Star Wars? Ok, maybe having a C3PO around would be pretty cool. 
As long as he puts in a very basic OFF SWITCH, (Which I never understood why no one installed one in any of the aforementioned movies), then I have no problem with it. It turns evil....turn it off. Simple. Geez. If it makes him feel better, it can be one of those old fashioned gigantic blade type switches. He can even have a little monologue prepared. " In the name of Humanity, and all that is Holy, I terminate this insanity NOW!" Then he can throw the switch, before the townsfolk burn down his lab. 

Seriously, I say go for it. We need smarter computers. I'll bet it can play WoW like a mad man....er, machine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It just occurred to me that the vastly intelligent artificial consciousness may already exist, and it's Professor Henry Markram. He has, after all, successfully convinced people to send him kabillions of dollars to fund a project that will take years to complete......


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wow that article is a real handj*b to the professor. Good luck with the AI, I am sure it will make unmanned killing machines (think predator drone) 100x more deadly before it learns to hug it's first puppy.


----------

